# Davismicro scam ?!



## okielokie (Sep 1, 2008)

just curious has ANYONE ever bought anything off this site ? ive never heard of it in my life and i just found this googling an iphone clone which i kinda wanted to get. it looks legit but im scared i might get scammed or something. any ideas? 





www.davismicro.com


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)

Also check dealextreme.com they've got some cheap clones.


----------



## okielokie (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah they do. ive checked it. it's just that this site is even cheaper. i jus wanna make sure it's safe


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 5, 2009)

I woudln't necessarily trust a one post guy


----------



## Defiance (Feb 5, 2009)

Especially if he just joined 7 minutes before posting.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> yes, but it is NOT dual standby.. the DigitalRise W99i WiPhone has winmo 6.0 and wifi.. may be a better phone... *also, i wired davis micro money last year and never received any merchandise.... buyer beware!
> *


Source

So yeah, probably not the best choice.

EDIT: 5 month old post, eh? Never mind...


----------



## ulapso (Jul 16, 2009)

I have bought some ipod and Iphone3G Accessories on www.sourcingasian.com. And I bought some Spy pen and Spy Watch and there also many elagent MP3 and Media Player. Especially Ipig Speaker for Ipod and Iphone. It is very nice.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2009)

Old thread is old.

Please close.


----------

